# Does any one know how to build a prop that sits up slowly



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

I saw this John Doe prop http://www.orientaltrading.com/john-doe-a2-93_880.fltr?prodCatId=551691 and thought we could build it better and cheaper. what type of motor would work?


----------



## GCWyatt (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm thinking wiper motor, but off hand I'm not sure how to control it for less than $100. Not being a microcontroller wiz I'd want to use something programmable like a picoboo, but that blows the budget. Someone who can design circuits could probably design something that sends power to the motor for X seconds, pause for Y seconds, then reverse power to the motor for X seconds.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Here's my rising blucky coffin using a vent motor.

I made this coffin several years ago as a static prop to house a Blucky. After seeing some of the stuff you guys put together I got inspired to take it one step forward. I used one of those small air vent motors and a 12V wall wart for power, along with a simple PVC/wood rotation axle joint. I did use an aluminum drive bar though. The little motor barely had enough torque to raise the Blucky so I had to add a tension spring. The whole thing will go up on my shed roof so the mechanism won't be visable. Since I used scrap fence boards, my total cost is about $30.

Thanks for the inspiration and how-to help.


























Here's a short clip:


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

GCWyatt said:


> I'm thinking wiper motor, but off hand I'm not sure how to control it for less than $100. Not being a microcontroller wiz I'd want to use something programmable like a picoboo, but that blows the budget. Someone who can design circuits could probably design something that sends power to the motor for X seconds, pause for Y seconds, then reverse power to the motor for X seconds.


This circuit already exists. Contact Monsterguts for more info on getting a kit.
Disclaimer - I have no financial interest.


----------



## GCWyatt (Aug 30, 2012)

I love MonsterGuts. I really should spend more time perusing their site.


----------



## YoungHaunter (Oct 5, 2013)

A controller is needed i would think for stop motion at the top with animatronics, pneumatics are your best bet by far with a low psi driven cylinder


----------



## skid_68 (Sep 2, 2009)

YoungHaunter said:


> A controller is needed i would think for stop motion at the top with animatronics, pneumatics are your best bet by far with a low psi driven cylinder


Not if you get a double acting cylinder. I just finished this pop up last night. I used a wireless ac plug that I can trigger remotely. I turn it on. The mummy pops up. I turn it off, the mummy goes down. Adjust the flow controls to make it go as fast or as slow up and down. Here is a video.


----------



## skid_68 (Sep 2, 2009)

nvm, I meant you dont need a controller if you use pneumatics.


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I might have to put this on next years build list.


----------

